# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  رابط كاربري برنامه هاي WPF

## Cybersilent

سلام خدمت اساتيد برنامه نويسي
تو اين تاپيك از دوستان تقاظا دارم عكس هايي از محيط هاي كاربري برنامه هايي كه با wpf طراحي شدن رو بزارند چون من چند تا برنامه كه با اين تكنولوژي طراحي شده بود رو ديدم رابط كاربري خيلي زيبايي داشت
يه سري برنامه ها هم هست كه نميدونم با wpf طراحي شده يا نه از كسايي كه كار كردن و حرفه اي هستند تقاضا دارم كه راهنمايي كنند

اينم واسه شروع كه Live Messenger هست و خيلي زيبا طراحي شده

----------


## Cybersilent

اينم Yahoo messenger for vista كه فكر كنم با همون wpf باشه

----------


## Cybersilent

يه ماشين حساب خوشكل

----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent

اينو دقيقا نمي دونم با چي طراحي كردند

----------


## Cybersilent

لينك مطلب اصلي
http://blogs.msdn.com/allandcp/archi...on-part-1.aspx

----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent

ببخشيد كه عكسها يكم بزرگ هست و قالب سايت رو بهم ريخت كوچيكش كردم اما نشد

----------


## Cybersilent

من تمام اينا رو از سايت هاي خارجي گرفتم دوستان اگه كسي برنامه وطني داشت كم لطفي نكنه

----------


## Cybersilent

اينو نفهميىم كه جي هست خوىتون حدس برنيد

----------


## Cybersilent

أخرشه

----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent

دوستان و اساتید نظری ندارند حداقل چند تا عکس هم شما بذارید

----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent

خداييش تو كف اين پيانو موندم

----------


## Cybersilent



----------


## Cybersilent

اين يكي آخرشه

----------


## Amir Oveisi

اینا هم چند نمونه داخلی

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
شرمنده اینها هم کار خودمه

----------


## EleRam

> سلام
> شرمنده اینها هم کار خودمه


شرمنده ما که هنوز تو کف این wpf موندیم و نمی دونیم چطوری از وی بی 6 باید کوچ کنیم !!  :خجالت:   :لبخند گشاده!: 

خیلی زیبا بود، امیدوارم زیباتر هم بشه، در کل من خیلی خوشم اومد.  :لبخند:

----------


## kh2003

> شرمنده ما که هنوز تو کف این wpf موندیم و نمی دونیم چطوری از وی بی 6 باید کوچ کنیم !!  
> 
> خیلی زیبا بود، امیدوارم زیباتر هم بشه، در کل من خیلی خوشم اومد.


 
سلام دوست عزیز 
بهت توصیه میکنم که اگر زبان انگلیسیت خوبه ، اول از کتاب های زبان اصلی اسفاده کنی. آیدی مو وایمیلمو میزارم . اگه خواستی Off بزار تا لینکشو برات بزارم یا برات ایمیل کنم.
ID = Kh2003_a@yahoo.com
E-mail = ali.khanmohamadi@gmail.com

----------


## EleRam

زبانم اونقدری قوی نیست که بتونم کتاب رو شسته رفته! بفهمم. هی باید تجزیه و تحلیل کنم (حجم کتاب های دات نت خصوصا wpf هم که کم نیست ماشاالله!) 
البته اگه لطف کنید توی انجمن بذارید که خیلی بهتره، اینطوری همه استفاده می برند. :) ممنون میشم دوست عزیز

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> شرمنده ما که هنوز تو کف این wpf موندیم و نمی دونیم چطوری از وی بی 6 باید کوچ کنیم !!  
> 
> خیلی زیبا بود، امیدوارم زیباتر هم بشه، در کل من خیلی خوشم اومد.


سلام
من پیشنهاد میکنم ابتدا یک نگاهی به آموزشهای آقای کیانی که توتالار WPF هست بندازید
و وقتی با WPF و نحوه کد نویسی XAML آشنا شدید بهتر از نرم افزار Blend برای طراحی فرمها تون استفاده کنید من تمام فرمهام رو با Blend طراحی میکنم 
در کل vs در طراحی به پای Blend نمی رسه
این لینک رو ببنید 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...=249784&page=3

برنامه ای که در این لینک هست کاملا با blend طراحی شده میتونید فایل اجراییش هم دانلود کنید البته دات نت 4 باید داشته باشید
با blend طراحی کنید و با vs کدهای C#‎‎ یا VB.Net برنامه رو بنویسید
نیازی به تبدیل فایل های تولید شده با Blend ندارید 
کافیه روی پروژه ای که با Blend درست کردید کلیک کنید در VS باز میشه
Blend4 در Vs2010 باز میشه

برای آموزش blend هم من تا الان هشت آموزش در لینک زیر گذاشتم 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=251604
بعد تا شروع به نوشتن برنامه با WPF نکنید و به مشکل نخورید و برای رفعش تلاش نکنید یاد نمیگیرید 

من در نمایشگاه روز پنج شنبه هستم اگه تشریف داشتید قرار برای یک سری از دوستان توضیحاتی در خصوص این طراحی ها با Blend بدم

درضمن شما باید به یکی از زبانهای VB.net یا C#‎‎ هم تسلط داشته باشید
از همین الان شروع کنید

----------


## EleRam

اتفاقا کلی اینجا رو زیر رو کردم و با طرح های شما آشنا شدم خیلی هم خوشم اومد ازشون...
من چند تا سوال دارم الان! برای فریم ورک 3.5 از چه نسخه بلند می تونم استفاده کنم؟
با دات نت آشنایی دارم (ویژوال بیسیک) ولی هنوز پروژه کاملی باهاش نساختم و پروژه هام توی وی بی 6 هستند. الان می تونم یکی از پروژه های آموزشی (که توی VB6) رو بیارم توی WPF پیاده کنم؟ (البته فکر نمی کنم مبدل خوبی باشه و باید دستی ایجادش کنم)

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
برای دات نت 3.5 فرقی نمیکنه میتونید هم از Blend4 و هم از blend3 استفاده کنید
ولی من پیشنهاد میکنم Blend4 و vs2010 نصب کنید
برای اجرایی پروژه ای که با Vb 6 نوشته بودید به نظر من ( البته این نظر شخصی هست )اول اونو یک بار با vb.net تحت WinApp پیاده کنید و وقتی تسلط کافی بر کد نویسی دان نت پیدا کردید همون رو درقابل WPF پیداه کنید تا تفاوت ها رو احساس کنید
هرچند این زمان گیر است اما در خلال اون به نکانتی دست پیدا میکنید که واقعا ارزش داره

به هرصورت وقت رو تلف نکنید و با یک پروژه استارت بزنید(از یک پروژه ساده شروع کنید)

----------

